# [Solved] IPv6 - RTNETLINK answers: Operation not supported

## TwardyHarry

Hi,

I've just installed gentoo and so far all works great. I have one problem however.

I want to use IPv4 and IPv6 addresses. I have the /etc/conf.d/net file as follows:

```
config_enp4s2="MY_IPv4_ADDRESS/24 MY_IPv6_ADDRESS/64"

routes_enp4s2="default via GW_IPv4_ADDRESS"

dns_servers_enp4s2="IPv4_DNS IPv6_DNS"

dns_search_domains_enp4s2="DOMAIN office.DOMAIN"
```

The problem is that after the reboot I get MY_IPv4_ADDRESS and different IPv6 address, with the last part based on the MAC address.

And during boot I see this:

```
* Bringing up interface enp4s2

*   Caching network module dependencies

*   MY_IPv4_ADDRESS/24 ...

*   MY_IPv6_ADDRESS/64 ...

RTNETLINK answers: Operation not supported

*   Adding routes

*     default via GW_IPv4_ADDRESS ...
```

When I restart the service net.enp4s2 then MY_IPv6_ADDRESS is added but the first one is still there.

How to have only MY_IPv6_ADDRESS?

Thanks!Last edited by TwardyHarry on Thu Dec 21, 2017 12:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TwardyHarry

Solved by using networkmanager

----------

